#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  Branch selection at ISM Dhanbad?

## swati srivastava

which branch should i prefer at ISM Dhanbad w.r.t. package n placement?





  Similar Threads: Material selection in design Ism Dhanbad Updates Vacant seats at ISM Dhanbad?? Mineral Engineering in ISM Dhanbad???

----------


## samah

*BRANCHES*
*Comp Sc & Engg
*
*Electrical Engg.
*
*Electronics Engg.*
*Environmental Engg.*
*Mechanical Engg.*
*Mineral Engg.*
*Mining Engg.
*
*Mining Machinery Engg.*
*Petroleum Engg.*
*Total B.Tech* 

STUDENTS STRENGTH
38
31
43
13
46
21
40
14
65
311

SHELL INDIA MARKETS PVT. LTD.



1


1

2
4

TATA STEEL LIMITED

3

2
2
6
8
9

30

RIO TINTO

1




1


2

BG EXPLORATION AND PRODUCTION INDIA LTD. (BG)








1
1

YAHOO! SOFTWARE DEVELOPMENT PVT. LTD.
3








3

PRICEWATERHOUSECOPPERS PVT. LTD. (PWC)






2

1
3

SCHLUMBERGER ASIA SERVICES LTD


1





1
2

COAL INDIA LIMITED (CIL)

4

8
3
11
15
1

42

HINDUSTAN COPPER LIMITED (HCL)




1

1


2

TATA MOTORS LIMITED




6




6

HYUNDAI CONSTRUCTION EQUIPMENT INDIA PVT. LTD.







1

1

CATERPILLAR INDIA PVT. LTD.




3




3

NTPC

1


2

2


5

JSW STEEL LTD.

8


5




13

TELCON




1




1

ESSAR GROUP








1
1

ARICENT TECHNOLOGIES
9

3






12

RELIANCE POWER LTD.

4




3
1

8

HALLIBURTON








4
4

FMC TECHNOLOGIES INDIA PVT. LTD.




2


1

3

KARAM CHAND THAPAR & BROS. (COAL SALES) LTD.






1
1

2

MONET ISPAT & ENERGY LTD.





2
1


3

SAMSUNG INDIA ELECTONICS PVT. LTD. (SEL)
6








6

SAPIENT CORPPORATION
3








3

TATA CONSULTANCY SERVICES (TCS)
2

6

1

1

5
15

ACCENTURE








2
2

AMDOCS
3

2






5

MPHASIS LTD.
2
4
11
2
2

1

8
30

CAPGEMINI INDIA PVT. LTD.

1
6

2



1
10

SPML INFRASTRUCTURE LTD.




1




1

IBM INDIA PVT. LTD.
1

1





2
4

ADANI GROUP




2




2

NMDC Ltd.

3


1




4

ITD CEMENTATION INDIA LTD.






1


1

AAKASH EDUCATIONAL SERVICES LTD.
1








1

ONGC








11
11

OIL INDIA LTD








3
3

SAMSUNG INDIA SOFTWARE OPERATION PVT. LTD. (SISO)
8

9






17

RELIANCE INDUSTRIES LIMITED








10
10

GMMCO LTD.








2
2

CAIRN ENERGY








2
2

WIPRO TECHNOLOGIES

1







1

HINDUSTAN ZINC LIMITED





1



1

NEYVELI LIGNITE CORPORATION LIMITED






1


1

MITRAJAYA GROUP




2

1


3

GSPC LTD.








3
3

*Placed 
*
*38*
*30*
*39*
*13*
*36*
*20*
*40*
*14*
*59*
*289*

*To be Placed* 
*0*
*1*
*4*
*0*
*10*
*1*
*0*
*0*
*6*
*22*

*Percentage of Students Placed*
*100*
*96.7742*
*90.6977*
*100*
*78.2609*
*95.2381*
*100*
*100*
*90.7692*
*92.926*

----------


## samah

> which branch should i prefer at ISM Dhanbad w.r.t. package n placement?


[MENTION=18504]swati srivastava[/MENTION]- as you can see from the above data, ISM which is India's best college for mining engg has exceptional placement records for these branches..

so its pretty clear that you should join these branches for a great output from ISM..!  :):

----------


## swati srivastava

wat abt petro?
hws applied geology,che,geophy.....etc?

----------


## rocky-cen

> wat abt petro?
> hws applied geology,che,geophy.....etc?


@swati srivastava - as you can see from the placement figures..the aforementinoed branches have done pretty well...so i believe it would be a safe option to pursue these branches at ISM...

----------

